# John Deere 9250 backhoe hydraulics



## Otis Kelly (12 d ago)

I had a busted hose on by 9250. My ex mechanic removed 5 hoses without marking the placement. Looking for a diagram or pic of the hydraulic placement. Help can't find a diagram or PDF showing this lineup. 9250 is mounted on a John Deere 300


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Otis, welcome to the forum.

Attached is a link to the "Green Parts Store" for the 9250 backhoe. There are 7 oil line / hose diagrams. Have a look.



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/navigation/equipment/78650/level/2/snp/MTEzMDU6Q0hBUFRFUlsxMDYxOiNCVVNJTkVTU19SRUdJT04sMTA5MTojQ0FUQUxPRyw3ODY1MDpFUVVJUE1FTlRd


----------



## Otis Kelly (12 d ago)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Otis, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Attached is a link to the "Green Parts Store" for the 9250 backhoe. There are 7 oil line / hose diagrams. Have a look.
> 
> ...


Yes I saw that link. It never shows a clear view of the placement. Thanks


----------



## Otis Kelly (12 d ago)

Otis Kelly said:


> Yes I saw that link. It never shows a clear view of the placement. Thanks


Was hoping someone on here would have a 9250 that I could get pictures of.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

are you just trying to figure out what connects where to make it work, or are you trying to figure out something about the actual routing of those hoses? 
I think if you figure out which hose goes to which things (ie sort them by length) then the actual routing will become sort of obvious because there won’t be a ton of options.


----------



## Otis Kelly (12 d ago)

Vigo said:


> are you just trying to figure out what connects where to make it work, or are you trying to figure out something about the actual routing of those hoses?
> I think if you figure out which hose goes to which things (ie sort them by length) then the actual routing will become sort of obvious because there won’t be a ton of options.


the 5 hoses removed were all the same length. Just need a diagram or even a good picture of which hose goes where.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Were they removed from the control bank?, if they were, how about a photo of the control bank, not too close, far enough away to be able to see the rear of the unit.


----------



## Otis Kelly (12 d ago)

FredM said:


> Were they removed from the control bank?, if they were, how about a photo of the control bank, not too close, far enough away to be able to see the rear of the unit.


yes they were removed from both sides. All five of these hoses are the same length and size so really need the control box lineup. A picture of this would be great.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Otis Kelly said:


> yes they were removed from both sides. All five of these hoses are the same length and size so really need the control box lineup. A picture of this would be great.


I was asking you to supply a photo of where the hoses were removed from, if they were removed from the hydraulic controls, then that is what I would like to see, it is not that hard to fit hoses, usually two hoses to each hydraulic control valve and two to each ram, you have five, all the same length, so these will most likely fit to cylinders close to the hydraulic control valve bank,
so if you can attach a photo or photos of the hydraulic control bank looking towards the rear of the tractor we will see what can be done to help you.


----------



## Otis Kelly (12 d ago)

I'll get a picture and post it as soon as I get there. Thank you


----------



## Otis Kelly (12 d ago)

here is a picture, let me know if you need a better one. Thank you


----------



## Otis Kelly (12 d ago)

Picture posted just waiting on moderator approval.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

If the hoses are the same length im guessing that just means they go to hard lines on the boom. 

if you can see which valves move when you push the control sticks you should be able to go to the cylinder that controls, and trace the lines back to wherever they’re open/disconnected. Then just connect a hose from there to the valve. Usually both fittings on a valve are the same so if you happen to hook the valve to the cylinder ‘backwards’ you just switch the two hoses at the valve and carry on.


----------



## Otis Kelly (12 d ago)

Otis Kelly said:


> Picture posted just waiting on moderator approval.


still waiting on a moderator approval.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Otis Kelly said:


> still waiting on a moderator approval.


Here are a couple of drawing that I have found that may help get you going. The second one may better fit your application?





9250 - BACKHOE OIL LINES AND FITTINGS: CONTROL VALVE TO MANIFOLD (JD300, JD400, JD401-A) [C05] EPC John Deere online







spare.avspart.com










9250 - BACKHOE OIL LINES AND FITTINGS - CONTROL VALVE TO MANIFOLD (JD350-B, JD450-B) [C06] EPC John Deere online







spare.avspart.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure if this is anything you need.


----------



## Otis Kelly (12 d ago)

pogobill said:


> Not sure if this is anything you need.


thanks but that doesn't help me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Otis Kelly said:


> thanks but that doesn't help me.


Just thought that the basic controls could help you narrow down and trouble shoot, if you mix up a hose from the diagram I sent in the previous post.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

Can you see enough of the hard lines to set them up in pairs ?

One push one return for each controller and one push one return for each cylinder. 

You may get the wrong controller or they may operate backwards to normal but after some trial and error you should be able to work them out then swap the hoses

Different colour tape and different number of rings can on each line can help with identifying the mess.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

pogobill said:


> .
> View attachment 84086


I think a person should be able to attach hoses to correct location following above photo. I sure think I could get the hoses attached correctly by viewing the photo.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are 6 valves in the center of the grouping. I'd say the two outside blocks would be for the outriggers. Push down, pull - up. The remainder should be able to be sorted using the video that shows how the levers work... if only to refresh the memory. 
I have a John Deere backhoe mounted on my Case 320. I'll see if I can find some info in the manual for the hoe.


----------

